# Bolt Rig



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

What is the smallest size sinker that 1 can use on a bolt rig and still have it work right ? Have tried a 1 1/2 oz. and that works, but the rod i have, seems over loaded when i cast it.

Most times i just use a float rig, with a peacock quill float, and that works good if the wind aint to bad, line from rod to float gets to much slack in it, and have had some rejections when the carp fill the drag from the line. Just thought about the trying the bolt rig with a smaller sinker in the wind. THANKS


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Keep in mind, the idea with a bolt rig is to create solid point so that when the carp inhales while moving around the hook doesn't move too far....when he inhales and moves the hook grabs hold..

A lighter weight is just going to move easier, especially with larger fish. I should still prick them pretty good, but you'll have to give a better hook set.

If you decide to go lighter, spend the extra on good carp style hooks. They are much sharper than any gamakatsu I've used.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I know of guys who fish with small sharp hooks & big split shot, they also complain of short takes & don't get the screaming runs you will with a true bolt rig simply because Fish can feel the weight of the lead & reject the bait before being stuck.

I myself use the same rig for sight fishing shallow water but I set the hook as soon as I see the Fish take in the bait rather than depend on the weight of the lead to drive the hook.

But to answer your question I would think that 1oz leads would work but bigger may work better -


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Like BB said heavier is usually better.

If I am fishing a standard bolt rig I tend to use 1.5 to 2oz leads. If I need to adjust for current I might go as high as 6oz in certain situations. With that said there as a time that I was using .75 ounce leads to keep from sinking into heavy silt. This worked pretty well, but there are better ways to deal with silt. Give smaller leads a try and see how your hookup rate changes. I bet it won't make much of a difference if you went down to 1oz.

For the float setup, try placing your rod tip below the surface to get it to sink the line. This won't complete stop the problems with the wind but it will help a lot on still waters.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS for all the responce to my post. Next time out, maybe today ot tommorw, will try the smaller sinker to see how it works on the bolt rig. But for me it is hard to not use the float, but we will see. THANKS AGAIN


----------

